# Is Sports Jiu Jitsu new?



## Pyrock (Apr 28, 2009)

What's the deal with Sports Jiu Jitsu? My son studies Tae Kwon Do and his school has been having an exhibition event during his tournys called Sports Jiu Jitsu. It involves typical TKD sparring except when they clinch, strikes are no longer allowed as they grapple and do traditional JJ moves. Fortunately, he studies BJJ also so he lays the smack down in this event.  

Is this new or simply a combination of JJ and TKD? I researched it on YouTube and it seems like there's even a big tournament in Europe. Any thoughts? 

I posted this in the Tae Kwon Do forum also so I can get input from the TKD camp.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2009)

I've had a look around the UK sites, under the name sport Jujutsu as well as sport juijitsu it seems to have popped up a couple of places. It seems to be some TMA places jumping on the MMA bandwagon but not calling it MMA lol! Grappling in headguards seems ridiculous as well as a tad dangerous lol! I suspect it's a money making thing tbh.


----------



## crushing (Apr 28, 2009)

This doesn't sound like anything new as TMA had to have had grappling elements as one time or another that didn't necessarily come over into the sporting verison.  I highly doubt the 'ancients' never considered the possiblity of a fight going to the ground.

It does not sound like it would be as big of a money making thing as MMA (or using the MMA in the name) would be.  Maybe they don't call it MMA because it is even more restrictive than the standardized rules of the major/popular MMA businesses?  I don't know the age range of the people doing the exhibitions, but maybe this is to accomodate for the age of the participants?


----------



## Nolerama (Apr 28, 2009)

I think it's a good stepping stone for TMA-oriented folks to experience different ranges in fighting. If anything, it'll show what works and what doesn't. That's a great thing.

However, I agree with Tez on grappling in headguards (I'm assuming it's a bulky boxing/kickboxing style headguard). I wonder if it'll make sub attempts like guillotines and RNCs have a higher percentage.


----------



## Pyrock (Apr 28, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> I think it's a good stepping stone for TMA-oriented folks to experience different ranges in fighting. If anything, it'll show what works and what doesn't. That's a great thing.
> 
> However, I agree with Tez on grappling in headguards (I'm assuming it's a bulky boxing/kickboxing style headguard). I wonder if it'll make sub attempts like guillotines and RNCs have a higher percentage.


 
I totally agree with the head gear issues. My son participates in this event during his Tae Kwon Do tournys and he can never get his arm around the headgear when doing rear naked chokes. I would think that it would be difficult to escape such holds as well. Some kids do participate without the headgear but I hear when it becomes a scheduled event, headgear will be required. I'm still on the fence about it but my son still wants to participate...of course this is because he dominates due to his BJJ training. He uses MMA style gloves although I rarely see any of the kids strike. Oh, he's only 7.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2009)

crushing said:


> This doesn't sound like anything new as TMA had to have had grappling elements as one time or another that didn't necessarily come over into the sporting verison. I highly doubt the 'ancients' never considered the possiblity of a fight going to the ground.
> 
> *It does not sound like it would be as big of a money making thing as MMA* (or using the MMA in the name) would be. Maybe they don't call it MMA because it is even more restrictive than the standardized rules of the major/popular MMA businesses? I don't know the age range of the people doing the exhibitions, but maybe this is to accomodate for the age of the participants?


 
There's people out there making money from MMA? Dear lord I wish we could. In fact I don't really know of anyone who's actually making money from teaching/coaching or promoting MMA. I only know of one fighter here who makes money out of fighting and thats Bisping. The rest of us are skint, seriously.


----------



## crushing (Apr 28, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> There's people out there making money from MMA? Dear lord I wish we could. In fact I don't really know of anyone who's actually making money from teaching/coaching or promoting MMA. I only know of one fighter here who makes money out of fighting and thats Bisping. The rest of us are skint, seriously.


 
Don't feel bad.  This is only a guess, but I doubt that Pyrock's son is making much money doing sport jiu jitsu. . . yet!


----------



## Pyrock (Apr 28, 2009)

crushing said:


> Don't feel bad. This is only a guess, but I doubt that Pyrock's son is making much money doing sport jiu jitsu. . . yet!


 
That's too funny.  I'll be lucky if he gets a college scholarship in wresting but who knows because by then, he'd been wrestling and practicing BJJ for 11 years...that is if he sticks to it.  He often talks about openning an academy some day.

Speaking of making money from MMA...online stores like Jiu Jitsu Progear and OTM aren't fighters but they sure make a killing from MMA.  The Gracies do too!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2009)

crushing said:


> *Don't feel bad*. This is only a guess, but I doubt that Pyrock's son is making much money doing sport jiu jitsu. . . yet!


 
I do though, every month when my bank statement comes in!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Pyrock said:


> That's too funny. I'll be lucky if he gets a college scholarship in wresting but who knows because by then, he'd been wrestling and practicing BJJ for 11 years...that is if he sticks to it. He often talks about openning an academy some day.
> 
> Speaking of making money from MMA...online stores like Jiu Jitsu Progear and OTM aren't fighters but they sure make a killing from MMA. The Gracies do too!


 
They aren't British though are they? MMA is still too small a sport here to support people making a living at it. Very few here make a living at an martial art here.


----------



## Pyrock (Apr 28, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> They aren't British though are they? MMA is still too small a sport here to support people making a living at it. Very few here make a living at an martial art here.


 
Nope...sorry, I missed that part.  Hopefully, the Ulitmate Fighter will change all that with the US vs. UK season.  Do they watch the Ultimate Fighter in the UK?


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Pyrock said:


> Nope...sorry, I missed that part. Hopefully, the Ulitmate Fighter will change all that with the US vs. UK season. Do they watch the Ultimate Fighter in the UK?


 
Oh yes we are watching, I have some mates in it.  It will only make a Brit fighter any money if he wins as Bisping did, unless any American promotions or sponsors take up a British fighter which I doubt as they would naturally prefer a fellow countryman.
We've had several fighters on UFC but again only Bisping at the moment is able to make a living fighting and that's not from the fight purses which are small compared to boxers.


----------



## Pyrock (Apr 28, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Oh yes we are watching, I have some mates in it. It will only make a Brit fighter any money if he wins as Bisping did, unless any American promotions or sponsors take up a British fighter which I doubt as they would naturally prefer a fellow countryman.
> We've had several fighters on UFC but again only Bisping at the moment is able to make a living fighting and that's not from the fight purses which are small compared to boxers.


 
I dont think that promotors only support domestic fighters.  I think they take who ever makes them money.  As for Bisping....He ROCKS!  I dont even consider him as "British".  He's just another Bada$$!


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 28, 2009)

Pyrock said:


> I dont think that promotors only support domestic fighters. I think they take who ever makes them money. As for Bisping....He ROCKS! I dont even consider him as "British". He's just another Bada$$!


 
If you look at his record you'll see he made his pro debut on our promotion, and no we didn't make any money lol!


----------



## lklawson (Apr 29, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> There's people out there making money from MMA? Dear lord I wish we could. In fact I don't really know of anyone who's actually making money from teaching/coaching or promoting MMA. I only know of one fighter here who makes money out of fighting and thats Bisping. The rest of us are skint, seriously.


You've just described the standard for Martial Arts training for the last half-century or more.  

Whatever is in vogue at the moment has a higher percentage of "successful" money makers but the vast majority instruction in that art/style/etc. are simply struggling to survive financially.  And it's even harder for other arts which are successively more differentiated from whatever the popular one is at the moment.

In other words, most instructors run their dojo AND have a day job.  They often pump their own personal funds into the dojo.  And the less similar the art is to the popular variant of the day, the more likely it's being taught out of a basement, garage, back-yard, or public park.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Pyrock (Apr 29, 2009)

I know that the owner of my son's TKD chain of academies is a rich man. He owns 7 studios and makes a killing! In addition, my son trains under Ralph Gracie and he is a very wealthy man. Ask me how I know! But it's not like they dont work hard...both men deserve what they earn because they work like horses. Then again, this is in the US so maybe all bets are off in the UK.


----------



## Radhnoti (Apr 29, 2009)

I attended a tournament billed as "sport jiu jitsu" back around the mid-90s.  Same rules, stand up until clinch...then grappling only.  Points awarded for hits, then points awarded for position in grappling with submission being a straight win. No one had headgear on except the youngest competitors.  The big promoter was a guy named Ernie Boggs, my instructor at the time was also heavily involved.  My instructor felt UFC style fighting  (UFC had been around about 2 years) was too brutal for more "casual" competitors to get involved.  Back then I'd have to say that was even more the truth than now.  Great friend of mine actually won the "Champion" title in his division.  It was fun...we had a really good turn-out for the event we sponsored.


----------



## Pyrock (Apr 29, 2009)

Radhnoti said:


> I attended a tournament billed as "sport jiu jitsu" back around the mid-90s. Same rules, stand up until clinch...then grappling only. Points awarded for hits, then points awarded for position in grappling with submission being a straight win. No one had headgear on except the youngest competitors. The big promoter was a guy named Ernie Boggs, my instructor at the time was also heavily involved. My instructor felt UFC style fighting (UFC had been around about 2 years) was too brutal for more "casual" competitors to get involved. Back then I'd have to say that was even more the truth than now. Great friend of mine actually won the "Champion" title in his division. It was fun...we had a really good turn-out for the event we sponsored.


 
I've seen some video of UFC fights back then and they didn't wear gloves and the poor guys had to tap like 10 times before the ref stopped anything. Then they realized that their top money makers would only last a couple of fights so they added more safety rules.  It resembled more of a  deatch match than todays MMA fights.


----------



## lklawson (Apr 29, 2009)

Pyrock said:


> I've seen some video of UFC fights back then and they didn't wear gloves and the poor guys had to tap like 10 times before the ref stopped anything.


Sorta hit-n-miss. Some refs were on the ball, others seemed less so.




> Then they realized that their top money makers would only last a couple of fights so they added more safety rules.


HEE-YOOJ can of worms. The debate rages over why which rules were added. Many folks point out that in order for UFC to Achieve/Maintain it's legal status they were required to implement certain rules which they may not have otherwise instituted.



> It resembled more of a deatch match than todays MMA fights.


I dunno. The UFC1 Tuli/Gordeau fight ended pretty quickly, the ref calling it when Tuli had a tooth knocked out. Though no one wants to loose a tooth, it's pretty common in friday-night mixups, hocky, and rugby and it ain't exactly fight ending usually. Tuli was obviously pissed off by the call and wanted to keep fighting.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## matt.m (May 3, 2009)

Wow,

I guess there will be Sport hapkido now.  I mean I have seen a mix between TKD and Judo tournaments called hapkido tournaments, only in korea though.

Sport Jiu Jitsu is like sport Judo.  There is nothing new to it.  It is only mainstream because of MMA.  Judo and BJJ are outstanding Traditional Martial Arts.  Actually truth be told, BJJ is 55% of Judo.  Anyone not believe me just remember this.....Before it was Judo it was Kano Jiu Jitsu.


----------



## kaesa (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello,

The sport jj I am familiar with is from Jujitsu America http://www.jujitsuamerica.org/.
They should have some info on the above site.

The way I understand it, the organizers wanted to have a sport as close to a real fight as possible, but still be able to go to work the next day.

They usually have a big tournament at their yearly convention.

fwiw,
Joe


----------



## zDom (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, the irony ...


sport jiu jitsu = JUDO 

and Kodokan Judo was founded in Japan in 1882 by Professor Jigoro Kano, so no: sport jiu jitsu is NOT new 

just a rehash of something that was done over a century ago


----------



## Radhnoti (Jul 26, 2009)

The sport jujitsu event I attended allowed (and gave points for) a controlled roundhouse kick to the head one of my friends landed on his opponent.  The points WERE weighted toward the ground stuff though...


----------

